# Maggie's favorite sleeping place



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

My parents' cat Maggie LOVES the top of the computer monitor. I guess it's nice and warm for her. Either that or she has to feel like she's always the center of attention and HAS to be where ever people's attention is focused! When we're watching TV she switches to the cable box lol. 

She's a bobtail kitty and a VERY good hunter. In the summer she gets like 3 things a night and brings them to my dad... alive!

















[/img]


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

She is adorable.......and definitely is the center of attention.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Now that was funny!!! He barely fits up there. What a ham-bone. My next question would be who gets to clean the monitor?...I bet it's full of cathair.

It's a great honour to have him bring home live treats....that is one of there main ways of showing affection, to share their catch.

Great pics.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What gorgeous cat!


----------

